# Staffy aggression.



## sindento (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a 2 and a half year old staffordshire bull terrier.I had her from 10 weeks old.She was socialised every day with other dogs I met on walks etc.Up until 12 months old she always wanted to play and rolled on her back in submission to any dog she met.
I had her spayed at 12 months old,and after she had healed she was a completely different dog.Any dog she meets,including those she already knew,she would attack.No threats or posing or weighing up the situation.Straight in and meaning it.
It's come to the stage where I can't take her out where there's a chance of meeting other dogs,I can never let her off the lead.
I bought a male rottweiler to keep her company.She intended to kill him on sight.With much perseverance,keeping them apart and gradually introducing him she has accepted him but does show him who's in charge occasionally.Luckily he doesn't fight back and just gives in.
I have had dogs for 55 years and never had one like her.The vet says spaying will not have caused this behaviour change but it seems to me the only answer.
Has anyone else had this happen to their dog? if so what did you do?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

I’m surprised you thought it would be a good idea to add another dog in to the mix if your dog was already iffy with other dogs...

In any case, I think your best bet is a qualified professional to help you work with your girl and manage her as effectively as possible. 
If you can say what general area you are located in, members might be able to recommend a good trainer.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Some dogs become aggressive when they mature. It's likely that the timing of the spay and her maturity coincided; unless she ended up with residual pain from the surgery, and somehow associated that with other dogs, there's no medical reason for it to have changed her temperament (other than for the better with hormonal surges removed). Some Staffies are aggressive towards other dogs - usually it's the males that cause the problems.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

This is something a lot of SBT people are in denial of IMO..... with the best training and socialisation in the world, some remain very dog aggressive.

I've know people have two SBTs for years, one fight and it's crate and rotate for the rest of their lives.

I'd strongly recommend you read Jean Donaldson's book 'Fight'


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Muze said:


> This is something a lot of SBT people are in denial of IMO..... with the best training and socialisation in the world, some remain very dog aggressive.
> 
> I've know people have two SBTs for years, one fight and it's crate and rotate for the rest of their lives.
> 
> I'd strongly recommend you read Jean Donaldson's book 'Fight'


Oh really?

I had two PRT bitches who, for fifteen years, couldn't be in the same room.

I know many Staffies, we have owned two Staffies, and they are sweet natured and not other dog aggressive.

Of course there are some aggressive Staffies, just as there are some aggressive dogs in every Breed.

Why would Staffy owners be "in denial"?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

I think a more accurate term is that many bully breeds (not just staffies) become dog intolerant when they reach social maturity sometime between 2 to 4 years depending on the breed/dog. 
Plenty of dogs in the working dog group are known for it. 
Dog intolerance can very much turn in to dog aggression if you don't know to expect it, what early signs to watch for, and how to address them. Once the dog gets a chance to practice being a jerk to other dogs, some find they actually like the adrenaline rush of it all and it becomes a self-rewarding behavior.

For some reason, we seem to have this idea that dogs are social creatures who crave the company of other dogs, but the reality is, many, many dogs are perfectly happy never interacting with another dog, or only interacting with a precious few very well selected dogs.
It's neither a good or bad thing, it just is. Just as some people are gregarious and can get along with anyone, and some people would be perfectly happy going days never having to talk to another person.

I have no idea if this is the case with the OP's bitch, for all I know she could be a social little dog who is fearful or was badly socialized and she's not inherently dog intolerant. Hard to say really without assessing the dog in person and trying a few things and see how they pan out.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweety said:


> Oh really?
> 
> I had two PRT bitches who, for fifteen years, couldn't be in the same room.
> 
> ...


I meant some, not all..... will insist that DA is no more common in SBTs (or terriers in general tbh) and force the issue then wonder why they have dogs that fight, or that have attacked others.

SBTs and strong, determined dogs, prone to dog aggression, be realistic, be honest with yourself and.... I'd say about 2/3 I know are not tolerant of other dogs, and that intolerance can manifest itself in serious fights and attacks. JME.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Staffies tend to be very focused on their people and not other dogs.

They don't feel the need to socialise with other dogs, (Leah was one of them), but that doesn't equate to aggression.

If Leah had a dog in her space, getting pushy, she would try and run. My Jack Russell, on the other hand, will stand her ground against an invasive dog and warn it off if she gets chance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

Muze said:


> I meant some, not all..... will insist that DA is no more common in SBTs (or terriers in general tbh) and force the issue then wonder why they have dogs that fight, or that have attacked others.


I know this sounds pedantic, but I think it's important to distinguish between dog aggression and dog intolerance. 
I agree with you that many bull breeds will mature in to dog intolerant dogs - as will many breeds and types of dogs. However that dog intolerance need not turn in to full on dog aggression, and with the right handling, it won't.

Terriers are determined and a bit of adrenaline junkies. Combine these traits with dog intolerance at maturity and yes, you can end up with a dog who likes to fight, but again, if you know what to watch out for, none of this is an issue.

It's like saying a herding breed dog is likely to become a nippy dog as herders are known for that. No. Herders are known for herding. Those traits, not properly managed, *can* turn in to a nippy dog, but they don't have to under the right guidance.

Same with bull breeds and terriers. Those breed traits are there, yes, the feistiness, the determination, the adrenaline junkies, the dog intolerance. But all that does not have to automatically add up to DA.

So yes, be aware of breed traits, acknowledge them and plan for them, but don't confuse the behavior that results from improperly managed breed traits with inherent tendencies.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I know, sorry too tired and mind elsewhere to get into the specifics.... sorry, felt better earlier lol


----------



## sparkydog16 (Feb 14, 2016)

sindento said:


> I have a 2 and a half year old staffordshire bull terrier.I had her from 10 weeks old.She was socialised every day with other dogs I met on walks etc.Up until 12 months old she always wanted to play and rolled on her back in submission to any dog she met.
> I had her spayed at 12 months old,and after she had healed she was a completely different dog.Any dog she meets,including those she already knew,she would attack.No threats or posing or weighing up the situation.Straight in and meaning it.
> It's come to the stage where I can't take her out where there's a chance of meeting other dogs,I can never let her off the lead.
> I bought a male rottweiler to keep her company.She intended to kill him on sight.With much perseverance,keeping them apart and gradually introducing him she has accepted him but does show him who's in charge occasionally.Luckily he doesn't fight back and just gives in.
> ...


----------



## sparkydog16 (Feb 14, 2016)

ive had staffs 27 years mine the same. loved other dogs and slowly changed.last week my lead snapped and she bit a little dog.thank god it was ok i paid a £100 emergency vet bill of antibiotics and 2 checkups. the owner wanted her put down luckily dog warden said im a very resposible owner so i promised to muzzle her. the basket muzzle allows treats. panting and she can drink. im terrified it will happen again but the muzzle helps


----------



## Crispin Green (Mar 22, 2016)

HI Sidento, I am a TV producer currently producing a film for BBC 3 following a leading dog behaviourist as they visit people's homes and try and improve dogs' behavioural issues. Would you be interested in talking to me (on the phone for now) about your dog and our film? If so, please send me an email at [email protected]. Thank you. Best, Crispin


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Can I ask who this leading behaviourist is please @Crispin Green


----------

